# Snes9x version 1.54 was released!!!



## AsPika2219 (Oct 12, 2016)

After several years for this emulator was never updated before... and now...

*Snes9x version 1.54.1*

...was released!!! Here the change log!!!

*Version 1.54*


> Changed the S-SMP core module to one written by byuu. (This has the effect of increased accuracy, fewer speed hacks, but also regresses a few speed-hack games.)
> Improved IRQ emulation in several cases.
> Added rewind support.
> Included libretro port.
> ...



*Version 1.5.4.1*



> - GTK+: Properly use --std=c++11 when compiling xBRZ. (BearOso)
> - Win32: Save window position when toggling fullscreen. (OV2)
> - Win32: Do not assign down-left binding to down-right. (OV2)



Download it here! Special thanks to *BearOso* for hard working! 

URL 1:- https://sites.google.com/site/bearoso/
URL 2:- http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/
Source Code:- https://github.com/snes9xgit/snes9x
Linux:- https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/snes9x-gtk/

*Please note!* Save State for *old version* of Snes9x *will not working* for *newest* Snes9x version!!!


----------



## TheArcadeStriker (Oct 12, 2016)

Pretty great update done for the emu!
Also, while it's really recent (Just updated today), I'm kind of surprised that this is update isn't very known/spread yet.


----------



## bajol (Oct 13, 2016)

I didnt see this coming


----------



## jefffisher (Oct 13, 2016)

nice snes9x is the only emulator i use


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 13, 2016)

I hope FuSoYa's mods are used!


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Oct 14, 2016)

So does Snes9x beat out ZSNES in terms of compatibility and accuracy?

I remember during the mid 00's there would be fanboys divided up between these two emulators because one would do certain actions better than the other like ZSnes taking advantage of Star Fox's SuperFX chip better than Snes9x or something.


----------



## Count Duckula (Oct 14, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> So does Snes9x beat out ZSNES in terms of compatibility and accuracy?
> 
> I remember during the mid 00's there would be fanboys divided up between these two emulators because one would do certain actions better than the other like ZSnes taking advantage of Star Fox's SuperFX chip better than Snes9x or something.



ZSNES is just awful in terms of accuracy, it's mostly written in assemby and was focused on speed not accuracy or maintainablity. Snes9x is better, BSNES/Higan is without question the most accurate SNES emulator.

http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/


----------



## RemixDeluxe (Oct 14, 2016)

Count Duckula said:


> ZSNES is just awful in terms of accuracy, it's mostly written in assemby and was focused on speed not accuracy or maintainablity. Snes9x is better, BSNES/Higan is without question the most accurate SNES emulator.
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gaming/2011/...-3ghz-quest-to-build-a-perfect-snes-emulator/


That was a great read. Thank you.


----------



## Jayro (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm excited to test this new version, and I'm glad it's still being worked on. Who knew such a simple-ish machine hardware-wise would be such a bitch to emulate 100%.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 14, 2016)

Woo finally!


----------



## DiscostewSM (Oct 14, 2016)

I hated using the previous Snes9x version on my PC, because it kept messing with file associations and icons. This included change to fix that is very welcome.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 14, 2016)

I can't wait until an actual Ubuntu/Linux Mint build becomes available... Oh wait.


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> So does Snes9x beat out ZSNES in terms of compatibility and accuracy?
> 
> I remember during the mid 00's there would be fanboys divided up between these two emulators because one would do certain actions better than the other like ZSnes taking advantage of Star Fox's SuperFX chip better than Snes9x or something.



Snes9x uses Blargg's/Byuu's S-SMP emulator, which is the sound chip in the Snes; let's just say it passes all the SPC700 (the actual Sony sound processor) tests, it's cycle-accurate to the real console. Among other things, I actually made a thread on here a while back comparing the two emulators.  While Bsnes/Higan is more accurate, most users won't be able to differentiate between the two, Snes9x is more user-friendly, that, and the developers are pretty chill; in fact I didn't even know a new version was coming until I saw something about it on GitHub.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Oct 14, 2016)

*Still waiting for msu-1 support*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 14, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *Still waiting for msu-1 support*


_another five year wait for you, buddy_


----------



## Jayro (Oct 14, 2016)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I can't wait until an actual Ubuntu/Linux Mint build becomes available...


You could always compile your own .deb packages...


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 14, 2016)

Jayro said:


> You could always compile your own .deb packages...


Wish me luck, then. I haven't had much luck in the past.


----------



## Count Duckula (Oct 14, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Snes9x uses Blargg's/Byuu's S-SMP emulator, which is the sound chip in the Snes; let's just say it passes all the SPC700 (the actual Sony sound processor) tests, it's cycle-accurate to the real console. Among other things, I actually made a thread on here a while back comparing the two emulators.  While Bsnes/Higan is more accurate, most users won't be able to differentiate between the two, Snes9x is more user-friendly, that, and the developers are pretty chill; in fact I didn't even know a new version was coming until I saw something about it on GitHub.




Agreed, I mean no disrespect to the authors of snes9x, or even znes for that matter.

ZSNES is from a different time when people were tyring to run SNES games on pentium ~100mhz systems. ASM and speedhacks were a necessity. It's hard to reccomend these days but deserves respect for its impact in being a speed-focused emu.
As you say SNES9x has adpotpted some of Byuu's super accurate code and is still a fantastic emu to use.

I just respect the hell of our Byuu for his dedication to creating such an incredibly accurate emulator. The man sure knows how to preserve a system in the long term


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 14, 2016)

Count Duckula said:


> Agreed, I mean no disrespect to the authors of snes9x, or even znes for that matter.
> 
> ZSNES is from a different time when people were tyring to run SNES games on pentium ~100mhz systems. ASM and speedhacks were a necessity. It's hard to reccomend these days but deserves respect for its impact in being a speed-focused emu.
> As you say SNES9x has adpotpted some of Byuu's super accurate code and is still a fantastic emu to use.
> ...



No, it's fine, even Zsnes developers don't recommend people using it, but the main coder, Pagefault, has reached a bit of a setback, but is working on the next version, is super busy with work/life though.  I've switched over from Zsnes a long time ago, because the sound inaccuracies were far too painful for my ears, Earthworm Jim 2 can't even properly play sound effects due to bad SPC700 timing. Snes9x has been my Snes emulator of choice


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 16, 2016)

*Version 1.5.4.1 was updated with some fixes!!!*


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Oct 16, 2016)

AsPika2219 said:


> *Version 1.5.4.1 was updated with some fixes!!!*


It was with this build I found the Linux builds!
Anyways, if somebody could add Snes9x to the Ubuntu/Linux Mint repositories that would be great, I'd hate for new/casual Linux users to think that ZSNES is their only choice for a SNES emulator on Linux.​


----------



## spotanjo3 (Oct 16, 2016)

bajol said:


> I didnt see this coming



I did see this coming. I've been following emucr as long as I can remember. 



hobbledehoy899 said:


> Maybe this will get some actual Linux builds..?



I am hoping for a Mac OS builds as well.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 16, 2016)

Visit this forum about building Snes9x with MAC or other operation system here!

http://www.snes9x.com/phpbb3/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=23752

Look like BearOso can't make MAC version itself.... I hope someone make it SOON™!


----------



## AsPika2219 (Oct 16, 2016)

<< please delete this! >>


----------



## Ryuzaki_MrL (Oct 17, 2016)

DiscostewSM said:


> I hated using the previous Snes9x version on my PC, because it kept messing with file associations and icons. This included change to fix that is very welcome.



Indeed! I remember having to edit the file "Valid.Ext" so it won't mess up with that.


----------



## Fgamer (Jan 7, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> *Still waiting for msu-1 support*



MSU-1 support has been added to snes9x (and it's amazing!) just in case you missed it: http://www.romhacking.net/forum/index.php?topic=23063.0 and https://github.com/snes9xgit/snes9x/issues/79


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 7, 2017)

What about MAC support ?


----------



## naddel81 (Jan 7, 2017)

cannot find the rewind feature. does anyone know how to do it?

R button it seems. works great here! amazing emulator!


----------



## Touko White (Jan 7, 2017)

Count Duckula said:


> Agreed, I mean no disrespect to the authors of snes9x, or even znes for that matter.
> 
> ZSNES is from a different time when people were tyring to run SNES games on pentium ~100mhz systems. ASM and speedhacks were a necessity. It's hard to reccomend these days but deserves respect for its impact in being a speed-focused emu.
> As you say SNES9x has adpotpted some of Byuu's super accurate code and is still a fantastic emu to use.


ZSNES 1.36 seems to still be the ultimate king of SNES netplay, though. Snes9x only allows TCP and is not intended for use on Internet connections.

@azoreseuropa as for Mac support, something went missing or something and they could not make a Mac port -.-


----------



## the_randomizer (Jan 7, 2017)

Touko White said:


> ZSNES 1.36 seems to still be the ultimate king of SNES netplay, though. Snes9x only allows TCP and is not intended for use on Internet connections.
> 
> @azoreseuropa as for Mac support, something went missing or something and they could not make a Mac port -.-



Too bad Zsnes has horrendously S-SMP emulation though


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Jan 7, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Too bad Zsnes has horrendously S-SMP emulation though


Which version are you using? If you us 1.42 all emulation of special chips are accurate enough to complete the game, any other version like 1.50 or higher has issues according to my observation. Problem is it has more features like movie recording tool assisting and button combos and such, wonder why you remove special chip compatibility in new version, it seem silly. 

Also october 2016 from april 2011? Damn what time difference  
Someone said msu-1 support was added right? Now just wait for android port.


----------



## 03bgood (Jan 17, 2017)

I remember when SNES emulators couldn't emulate sound perfectly (for example, opening a question block with a mushroom inside and growing in size in the Mario games sounded very low quality and lower pitched as usual) Then around 2010, an update was released that fixed this and now the sounds play correctly.


----------



## Touko White (Jan 17, 2017)

03bgood said:


> I remember when SNES emulators couldn't emulate sound perfectly (for example, opening a question block with a mushroom inside and growing in size in the Mario games sounded very low quality and lower pitched as usual) Then around 2010, an update was released that fixed this and now the sounds play correctly.


That would have been Snes9x 1.52, that fixed up the sound core particularly although I don't think save states between 1.51 and 1.52 were compatible.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Jan 22, 2017)

Other OS (Max, Linux etc) available for download on this website!

http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/

Sorry! I don't have Linux or Mac OS here! Just Windows PC only!  Talk to someone which have other OS.


----------



## Jayro (Jan 22, 2017)

Touko White said:


> That would have been Snes9x 1.52, that fixed up the sound core particularly although I don't think save states between 1.51 and 1.52 were compatible.


So how would you fix it then? Like, open the game on 1.51, get to a legit SRAM save point, save, then open that save on 1.52, and make a new save state? And you'd have to do that for each game... What a pain in the dick.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 19, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> Other OS (Max, Linux etc) available for download on this website!
> 
> http://www.s9x-w32.de/dl/
> 
> Sorry! I don't have Linux or Mac OS here! Just Windows PC only!  Talk to someone which have other OS.


Here's a Linux binary for the x86_64 GTK version of Snes9x.
https://www.archlinux.org/packages/community/x86_64/snes9x-gtk/


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 21, 2017)

Thanks for Linux link! Enjoy the games!


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

AsPika2219 said:


> Thanks for Linux link! Enjoy the games!


So will you add it to the main post?


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 21, 2017)

I'm just a bit curious, is there a difference between each of the output methods? They all seem to do the same thing, opengl, directdraw, direct 3d, i dunno which one to use. Also, what is the difference between the 16 bit sound option? All it seem to do is change what the video output for the audio is.  There just some options i don't understand, how long has they been updating this while i stopped using it? Does netplay even work? O_O


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I'm just a bit curious, is there a difference between each of the output methods? They all seem to do the same thing, opengl, directdraw, direct 3d, i dunno which one to use. Also, what is the difference between the 16 bit sound option? All it seem to do is change what the video output for the audio is.  There just some options i don't understand, how long has they been updating this while i stopped using it? Does netplay even work? O_O



OpenGL is fine, 16-bit audio is best, along with the 32 kHz sample rate, 128 or 160 ms, using the XAudio2 API if you're on Windows 7 or later. DirectSound is broken.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> So will you add it to the main post?



DONE!!!


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> OpenGL is fine, 16-bit audio is best, along with the 32 kHz sample rate, 128 or 160 ms, using the XAudio2 API if you're on Windows 7 or later. DirectSound is broken.


Why 32khz instead of 48kz? I always used this on every emulator with no problem. And i'm using windows 10 64 bit


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why 32khz instead of 48kz? I always used this on every emulator with no problem. And i'm using windows 10 64 bit



No reason in particular, 32 kHz is what a real Snes uses. Sorry.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 21, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> No reason in particular, 32 kHz is what a real Snes uses. Sorry.


Well i suppose, but is a emulator, is superior therefore, we use the best options available. That is why we use emulators. 

What is the buffer lenth for, reduce audio lag or something, i already have sync with audio on so it would mean is already proper.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Well i suppose, but is a emulator, is superior therefore, we use the best options available. That is why we use emulators.


No? Upsampling won't do anything if all you're doing is playing back the sound without compressing it's data (which would be pointless for synthesis played in real time anyway.)


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> No? Upsampling won't do anything if all you're doing is playing back the sound without compressing it's data (which would be pointless for synthesis played in real time anyway.)


Okay, but then what about video dumps then?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Okay, but then what about video dumps then?


That also won't be affected, 32000kHz is a standard sampling rate.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 21, 2017)

@VinsCool you have some input on his post or something you wish to share?


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @VinsCool you have some input on his post or something you wish to share?


I like posts in threads that I don't reply to all the time, it's not an unusual thing to do.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (May 21, 2017)

hobbledehoy899 said:


> I like posts in threads that I don't reply to all the time, it's not an unusual thing to do.


Then answer me this, if there is no difference to this option, why does it exist anyway? >_>


----------



## VinsCool (May 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @VinsCool you have some input on his post or something you wish to share?


I liked his posts because I agreed with him. There is no real advantage to use higher 32khz, simply because it is upscaled, therefore, wouldn't change anything.


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (May 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Then answer me this, if there is no difference to this option, why does it exist anyway? >_>


Because of those misconceptions.


----------



## Xabring (May 21, 2017)

Well, Didn't knew of a better emulator than Zsnes until this one: I can *finally* play Kirby's Dream Land 3 with transparencies and NOT a random bug randomly happening! Thanks for the news!


----------



## the_randomizer (May 21, 2017)

Xabring said:


> Well, Didn't knew of a better emulator than Zsnes until this one: I can *finally* play Kirby's Dream Land 3 with transparencies and NOT a random bug randomly happening! Thanks for the news!



Snes9x is better than Zsnes in every way   There's also a version of Snes9x that uses the Zsnes GUI called ZMZ.


----------



## Drud1995 (May 28, 2017)

I'll probably stick with Higan, as the accuracy just can't be beat!


----------

